# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Antique & Military Sword Forum >  Your Best Sword of 2019

## George Wheeler

Gents,

Christmas is over so it is now time, once again, to post your best sword acquisition of 2019.  It does not have to be the most expensive or the rarest sword in your collection, just the one you liked the best this year.  

I will start off with a WWII German Prison Police (Strafvollzugsbeamte) Officer sword that I picked up at a militaria show this spring. This is the Carl Eickhorn manufactured sword, in gold color, they called their "Sabel fur Strafvollzugsbeamte Nr. 1728". The identical sword with a silver colored hilt was titled their "Sabel fur Justizbeamte Nr. 1763". These are difficult swords to find due to the small size of the Reichsjustizverwaltung. 


At any rate, these swords were manufactured by several makers but the Eickhorn example is perhaps the most impressive with a large sculpted eagle head pommel and a very detailed hilt. Another interesting thing about this Eickhorn sword is that the same distinctive eagle and swastika motif found on the obverse langet is repeated on the reverse side. This sword was a registered design for Eickhorn and the hilt was always rendered in aluminum and either gilt plated or finished in white metal. This Eickhorn sword has been reproduced in brass casting but those with brass hilts are postwar fakes. 


Another interesting thing about these swords were the sword knots that could be worn on them. Reichsjustizverwaltung regulations (DBeklV) published in 1942 listed both a Faustriemen and Portepee but a cloth Troddel was not worn. An all green Faustriemen, or one with green and gold stripes in the ball, could be worn on short bayonets or swords. Portepee with either green and gold, or carmine and gold, stripes in the ball could be worn on both bayonets and swords. The regulations also state that either a Wehrmacht or a Polizei Portepee could also be worn on the swords depending upon the status of the wearer. So, a wide variety of sword knots could be worn by Justice- or Prison- Officials (Beamte). I have put a Polizei-Offizier Portepee on this particular sword as was allowed by regulations.

So show what you picked up this year.  

George

----------


## GC Roxbury

I have to say that this cutlass is my best acquistion of 2019. 1862 dated Ames Officers Cutlass dated and inspected with its original scabbard.   It was once in the collection of Harold L Peterson, obtained from the Peterson family by Norm Flayderman and subsequently sold by him in 1987. I acquired it from the collector that purchased it from Norm.

----------


## Eric Fairbanks

George that German eagle head is one nice piece and the cutlass very appealing Skipper. I have picked up some nice swords this year with the great economy, but with out a doubt this is my biggest prize. M1911

----------


## David R

1822 pattern NCO sword, with George !V monogram, and so one of the first versions of that model. Fullered blade rather than pipe back because it's the Sergeants version. 
 Personally I think these early ones are just a bit more elegant than the later.

----------


## George Wheeler

Nice swords guys!  

That USN cutout Navy cutlass is rare and to have the Peterson collection provenance is great.  I really like the original scabbard as well.

Eric, your Model 1911 Springfield Armory saber is top notch.  Another very rare sword in very nice un-messed with condition.  

And, David I really like your 1822 pattern NCO sword.  I have an affinity for Sergeant's swords and this is a George the IV looker.  Did you get a scabbard with it?

----------


## David R

> Nice swords guys!  
> 
> That USN cutout Navy cutlass is rare and to have the Peterson collection provenance is great.  I really like the original scabbard as well.
> 
> Eric, your Model 1911 Springfield Armory saber is top notch.  Another very rare sword in very nice un-messed with condition.  
> 
> And, David I really like your 1822 pattern NCO sword.  I have an affinity for Sergeant's swords and this is a George the IV looker.  Did you get a scabbard with it?


Alas it came without a scabbard, but at that date it would have been leather with brass chape and frog button. As you wrote , some nice pieces turning up here already.
 For some reason here in the UK cutlasses rarely turn up and similarly for the last pattern (1908) cavalry sword.

----------


## Richard Schenk

My favorite acquisition was neither rare nor expensive.  It is a Horstmann M1840 NCO sword.  The Horstmann M1840 NCO sword is unique among all the various makers of this model in that it has a turned-down inner counterguard.  Horstmann sold these to State militia and volunteer units and even a few to the Federal government. What makes it my favorite acquisition, however, is that this example came with its original white frog which showed it was in fact a M1859 musician’s sword.  In October 1859, the Marines adopted the Horstman M1840 NCO sword for wear by musicians of the Corps.   In 1861 the Marines asked for the design to be modified by removing the rear counterguards and for a number of years this was done, but the original design was restored c.1869 and remained the uniform model until c.1887 when the so-called M1875 with the “U.S.M.C.”-etched blade was introduced.   Ordinarily there is no way to distinguish a M1840 NCO sword from a M1859 USMC sword – they are identical. Although often advertised as Marine swords, the bulk of the Horstmann swords of this pattern found today were probably originally procured for non-USMC units.   The white frog on my sword, with its faintly green impressions from long association with the inner counterguard, shows this is a Marine musician, not an Army NCO, sword.  Marine musicians wore their swords with white frogs; Army NCOs used black.



Here is a photo of a Marine with a M1859 musician’s sword.  From other details of his uniform, the picture probably dates from the 1880s:

----------


## Will Mathieson

I'd have to pick this 1770's ish British cavalry sword and the Gordons sword of Major Miller-Wallnutt who was killed at wagon Hill by a boer general.

----------


## Glen C.

I suppose the best old blade in terms of condition is an as new 1909 Argentine short sword.  A couple of other swords but one a modern Del Tin 2132 and another an additional Ames militia sword.  Two smallswords, with one stuck in customs or transit for the past couple of weeks.  A late 18th century hunting sword rounds out the year for me.

The swords posted thus far really knock my socks off.  I am really winding down, still waiting for that one right eagle (while getting into trouble).  Try as I might, the Del Tin was bargain basement price and a model I have wanted for decades.

Cheers
GC

----------


## Christopher Jonasson

1821 Pattern light cavalry officers sword

----------


## David R

Some nice swords turning up here.

----------


## George Wheeler

> Some nice swords turning up here.


Absolutely right David.  It looks like some of our colleagues have been having very good luck in locating swords that they have been after for awhile.  That is always nice.

----------


## Mark Cain

Here's a circa-1650 _felddeggen_ I acquired from a fellow forumite this year. It's the rare pewter hilt form with a thumb-ring typical of northern Germany and the Low Countries. This one's got an as-yet-unidentified maker's mark on the bottom of the cross guard, and the usual running wolf of Passau mark on both sides of the blade, along with the auspicious number 1414. The guard and blade were coated long ago in what I assume was linseed oil, but the coating long since failed, allowing corrosion to settle in. The rust has since been deactivated.

----------


## Eric Fairbanks

What is that grip made out of? It does not appear to made from same high iron content of guard and pommel. It is stunning. Eric

----------


## morgan butler

> I'd have to pick this 1770's ish British cavalry sword and the Gordons sword of Major Miller-Wallnutt who was killed at wagon Hill by a boer general.


Kudos on your beautiful 1770's Horse-Sword, Will.

----------


## Dale Martin

I got this from Europe recently. Dated 1831 it is a Prussian issued French AN XIII. The Prussians, when repairing this model added their own grip, with 18 winds of wire to replace the French 11 winds. Not all got this modification, it was done during overhaul at arsenals. I think we all know what the usual Mod AN XIII looks like, so I have posted the relevant pix.

The blade has traces of the French inscription, but they are very had to catch with a cell phone. This one still has the hatchet point, it was never modified to the symmetrical point. Same scabbard as the French, with only one minor change, the rivets that retain the mouthpiece are replaced by screws in the German style.

----------


## DirkS

I bought a few cavalry sabres this year, but this one certainly is not easy to find: a Sabre de Cuirassier An XI/XIII with original An XI heavy metal scabbard. 

Almost all of the An XIII cuirassier sabres you find today remained in service after 1815 and were re-equipped with a new metal scabbard type 1816, had their hatched point changed into a spear point and received rack number on their hilt (and scabbard).

The blade is marked [I]Mfture Imple du Klingenthal novembre 1810 dating it previous to the Russian campaign.

The poinçons on both the blade and the hilt are those of:
Claude Marion, inspecteur de décembre 1808 à juin 1811, 
Jean Georges Bick, contrôleur de 1ère classe de février 1809 à août 1824 (using this poinçon until 1812),
François Louis Lobstein, réviseur de juin 1804 à juillet 1821 (only on the ricasso)

Only the "4" marking remains unidentified. There was a similar "6" on my Sabre de Dragon An XI, so maybe these are regimental numbers.

----------


## Magnus K

My 1680s Austrian/German Reiterdegen cleaned, oiled and waxed in all its glory, ready for Christmas 2019.

It was previously discussed here: http://www.swordforum.com/vb4/showth...light=Magnus+K.

----------


## Mark Cain

> What is that grip made out of? It does not appear to made from same high iron content of guard and pommel. It is stunning. Eric


I believe it is an alloy of pewter, possibly with a high sliver content.

----------


## Eric Fairbanks

It is beautiful as is Georges eagle head, having a small case of envy.

----------


## Greg Nehring

Hi all, 2019 was a GREAT year of acquisitions for my collection.  I _think_ I've finally established a focus for my collection of edged weapons - Infantry pattern swords associated with Canada (especially regimentally marked blades), Imperial German damascus swords and Indo-Persian weapons.  I was able to scratch my collecting interests on all fronts.  I'm still waiting on a spectacular Canadian sword to arrive, hopefully before 2020 to make the cut for 2019 but perhaps I'll save that for 2020.

One of the most interesting swords for 2019 was a piquet weight Grenadier-hilted Infantry Officers sword that showed up at the local gun show.  Regimental hilts and blades are a passion of mine and this sword "spoke" to me.  The blade was personalized to Capt. V. W. Odlum, the blade also has the badge of the 100th Winnipeg Grenadiers on the blade, the hilt being the grenadiers pattern for George V.   

Capt. Odlum became a very prominent Canadian soldier, diplomat and statesman and commanded the 7th CEF, ultimately becoming brigadier general.  In his day he was considered a VIP.  His sword would appear to date from his early military career after the Boer War and prior to WW1.  His wiki page does not mention what his connection was with Winnipeg but he is mentioned in the Militia Lists associated with the 100th from as early as 1906.   I'm still researching this sword and will hopefully figure out how he came to be a captain in Winnipeg while living in Vancouver!

Happy New Year!

Greg

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victor_Odlum

----------


## Will Mathieson

Excellent find Greg, Canadian swords with provenance are few and far between.

----------


## Terry Witiuk

> Hi all, 2019 was a GREAT year of acquisitions for my collection.  I _think_ I've finally established a focus for my collection of edged weapons - Infantry pattern swords associated with Canada (especially regimentally marked blades), Imperial German damascus swords and Indo-Persian weapons.  I was able to scratch my collecting interests on all fronts.  I'm still waiting on a spectacular Canadian sword to arrive, hopefully before 2020 to make the cut for 2019 but perhaps I'll save that for 2020.
> 
> One of the most interesting swords for 2019 was a piquet weight Grenadier-hilted Infantry Officers sword that showed up at the local gun show.  Regimental hilts are blades are a passion of mine and this sword "spoke" to me.  The blade was personalized to Capt. V. W. Odlum, the blade also has the badge of the 100th Winnipeg Grenadiers on the blade, the hilt being the grenadiers pattern for George V.   
> 
> Capt. Odlum became a very prominent Canadian soldier, diplomat and statesman and commanded the 7th CEF, ultimately becoming brigadier general.  In his day he was considered a VIP.  His sword would appear to date from his early military career after the Boer War and prior to WW1.  His wiki page does not mention what his connection was with Winnipeg but he is mentioned in the Militia Lists associated with the 100th from as early as 1906.   I'm still researching this sword and will hopefully figure out how he came to be a captain in Winnipeg while living in Vancouver!
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> Greg
> ...


Look forward to hearing about the "Spectacular Canadian sword". Awesome!

----------


## Vladimir Sukhomlinov

Friends, this topic is devoted to swords purchased in 2019, however I want to show here a rather rare bayonet for the Portuguese Mannlicher rifle of the 1896 model, which I purchased in 2019.
Since the theme of my collecting are bayonets for rifles of the Mannlicher system of various modifications, and not just US cavalry swords.
Here is some information about creating this rifle:
The Portuguese Espingarda Portuguesa Modelo 1896 rifle (referred to as Mosqueton e Carabina Mo. 1896 in some literature) is essentially a modified rifle of the Mannlicher arr. 1893(Romanian contract of 1893), commissioned by Portugal, which was looking for a suitable rifle to rearm its army.
Portuguese rifle arr. 1896 differs from a rifle arr. 1893, only a shorter barrel and minor design changes, and carbines arr. 1896 had a tire for attaching a bayonet, unlike carbines arr. 1893
The rifle Espingarda Portuguesa Modelo 1896 had a total length of 1099 mm., With a barrel length of 603 mm., And weighed 3.4 kg. Sighting range with a lowered frame aiming bar from 300 meters to 1800 meters with a raised. The magazine capacity is 5 rounds of caliber 6.5 × 53 mm. The rifle stock had a straight neck.
According to information contained in the archives of the Steyr factory, in 1896, Portugal purchased the first batch of rifles in the amount of 7400 pieces, named in the contract books, as Mannlicher M. 93/6 Marine. In total, from 1896 to 1900, 15,900 pieces of such rifles and carbines were purchased in Steyr. Purchased short rifles were used in the Navy, and carbines in cavalry and artillery.
Although the rifle of the Mannlicher arr. 1896 was not accepted into service, it had a long life in the Portuguese army, despite the fact that in 1904 the Mauser-Verguiero 6.5x58 caliber rifle was adopted (Mauser-Verguiero Model 1904). In 1916, in the army units, there were 5,810 Mannlicher carbines (1,053 in the cavalry brigade and from 360 to 572, distributed in 4 TO and E divisions).
In 1931, there were 2,996 carbines in the cavalry units, and 2,155 pieces in the infantry regiments of the 13th, 22nd and 47th. In 1946, the surviving weapon was redone at the factories of Braso da Prata, under 5.6 ml. training cartridge and was used by cadets of military educational institutions of Portugal. In the 1960s, short rifles arr. 1896 was still used for training by the Marines.

----------


## George Wheeler

Vladimir,

Sharp pointy things like bayonets are also OK for this thread.  It is really whatever is your favorite edged weapon this year. 

Great swords (edged weapons) being shown so far.  I always like this thread because we all get to see nice things that are often outside of our own collecting interests.  

Keep it up.

George

----------


## David R

Just paid for a reserved piece which was on lay-away, but not received it yet... So when it arrives I will post it here as an end of year acquisition.

----------


## Mel H

Nice to see so many examples turning up again as the year comes to an end. Being a bit of an eclectic collector, my favourite finds this year have been four nice pistols, two percussion and two flintlocks but I'll say no more and move on. 
There are some edged weapons but the one that pleases me most was bought at a reasonable price, in auction without a lot of thought at the time, as I was pursuing something else (without success).
It's an Imperial German, Naval Officers pipe back, by WKC. I was drawn to it by the nice quality scabbard fittings in a style that I can't recall seeing on one of these. I didn't notice till several weeks later, on taking it into my workshop for a tidy up, that it has a rather nice Damascus blade. I can only guess that no one else had noticed as well.

Happy new year to all.

----------


## Greg Nehring

Lovely sword Mel, a nice Imperial naval blade is on my 2020 list!

Greg

----------


## Gene Wilkinson

> Nice to see so many examples turning up again as the year comes to an end. Being a bit of an eclectic collector, my favourite finds this year have been four nice pistols, two percussion and two flintlocks but I'll say no more and move on. 
> There are some edged weapons but the one that pleases me most was bought at a reasonable price, in auction without a lot of thought at the time, as I was pursuing something else (without success).
> It's an Imperial German, Naval Officers pipe back, by WKC. I was drawn to it by the nice quality scabbard fittings in a style that I can't recall seeing on one of these. I didn't notice till several weeks later, on taking it into my workshop for a tidy up, that it has a rather nice Damascus blade. I can only guess that no one else had noticed as well.
> 
> Happy new year to all.


Nice sword Mel,
Not my area at all, but I felt compelled to comment on his eyes.
Port and Starboard navigation 'lights'?
Very cute idea!

----------


## George Wheeler

It looks like your deluxe Marine Offizier sword is named on the reverse fold down guard.  It may be research-able.

----------


## Mel H

> It looks like your deluxe Marine Offizier sword is named on the reverse fold down guard.  It may be research-able.


The name appears to be FLENCK. The sword was retailed by the Deutscher Officer Verein Berlin which translates as German Officer Society. A friend who lived in Germany for a long time said that he had heard the name FLECK in the past but had no memory of the spelling with an 'N', that may narrow it down a little if I ever get round to it.

----------


## Jerry Cottrell

Not been very active this year but did acquire this nice French chasseur à cheval officer's sabre, type 1792. The type 1792 were privately made, so carry private maker's marks (if at all) rather than state manufacture details. In this case the maker is 'Antoine Rongé, Fourbisseur d'armes à Liège' marked on the back of the blade.

Blade 85cm ending in a 'carp's tongue'. All brass hilt with characteristic rounded lozenge shaped langets of this 1792 type.

All brass scabbard, with a neat repair to the lower part. 

Looks good with its other brass hilted and scabbarded companions on the wall.

----------


## Matthew Honey

So many great swords here!

These are my two favourites for this year ...and I hope to add many more examples of them to the collection...eventually.









Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all,

Matt

----------


## morgan butler

Beautiful English rapier, Matthew. Congrats.

----------


## Michael.H

My best sword of 2019 a nice original Model An XIII Heavy Cavalry Troopers sword like DirkS the sword has an unmodified hatchet point,no post 1815 rack numbers and even the remnants of the original red wool blade washer in place so possibly a battlefield pick up or captured sword.
This sword is marked  Manfre Rle du Klingenthal aout 1814 (August 1814) so of first restoration manufacture.

----------


## David R

Bought and paid for last year, arrived today. A small, nothing that special Wakizashi, probably a merchants sword rather than samurai, but just what I have been chasing for ages. Decent condition, all complete, nothing needing to be done to it, pretty well just as it was in 1877 when the wearing of them was banned.

----------


## George Wheeler

OK David,

We will let you get by with getting your Wak in just under the wire for 2019 this year.  But, I can't quite make out the menuki in your nicely wrapped grip.  What are they?

----------


## David R

Not too sure myself..... I think it's one of the plant type designs.  What is really nice is that the kashira fuchi and kojiri are en-suite.


 I paid a deposit in October, and the balance late December, it just took a week+ to reach me.

----------


## Mel H

> Nice sword Mel,
> Not my area at all, but I felt compelled to comment on his eyes.
> Port and Starboard navigation 'lights'?
> Very cute idea!


Yes Gene, just one of those small things that brings on a smile.

----------


## Ivan B.

Haven't been very active last year, got only few swords. Instead, I finally prepared catalog of my collection with all the pictures. May be will print it some time
These two are favorites, silver inlaid small sword and English (?) dish hilt rapier (unfortunately missing small piece of the guard, but otherwise very good)

----------


## David R

That silver inlaid one looks very like the fittings the Dutch were having made in Japan for the European market. Is the base metal iron, or a none magnetic alloy?

----------


## Ivan B.

The base is blackened iron (now somewhat rusty)

----------


## David R

Most likely European made then. The Japanese ones tended to be Shakudo based. The Royal Armouries in Leeds has a nice example of the Dutch imports from Japan.

----------


## Javier Ramos

> 


Thanks! I have a shell rapier (Brescian) with a non-matching pommel. I have wondered for years from where did it came. It has two holes plugged with brass, and it is identical to yours.

The most curious sword I bought in 2019 is probably this:






It is a Hispano-Filipine colonial sword with a dated blade (1736) of the Dutch East Indies company (VOC section Amsterdam. It is missing its brass decorative beads. (more info in http://www.vikingsword.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24137)

----------


## T. Donoho

Thanks for sharing your sword and the link to others of this style. I wondered exactly what these swords were in origin. The look rather unwieldy to me, though they look like they could do damage--how do they handle?

----------


## Javier Ramos

> Thanks for sharing your sword and the link to others of this style. I wondered exactly what these swords were in origin. The look rather unwieldy to me, though they look like they could do damage--how do they handle?


Each one is different. Some are clearly infantry, others look rather cavalry. That is the funny part, they came from different sources into the Philipines and then they were "philipinized". They do not look too different from current Spanish swords and they are built for bringing one or two fingers over the cross. The two I have are under 900 grams and not unwieldy at all.

----------


## Eric Fairbanks

This type also seems to show up in South America, primarily Brazil.

----------


## DirkS

> Not been very active this year but did acquire this nice French chasseur à cheval officer's sabre, type 1792.





> My best sword of 2019 a nice original Model An XIII Heavy Cavalry Troopers sword like DirkS.




Great sabres, Jerry & Michael!  :Big Grin:

----------


## T. Donoho

Javier,

Hey, there, I was thinking that the robust (well, let me say "more robust") ones at the link you gave would make good horsemen's' swords. I don't know if the Filipinos of the period rode horses in battle, but I could see this style used effectively from horseback. On a tangent, it would be interesting to know if the Filipinos trained in Spanish sword techniques. These have an interesting "flavor"--like the espada ancha.

----------


## Glen C.

The priority parcel from last year arrived today.  The smallsword that looked like it was likely silver on brass is actually gold on silver.   Very bling in its day.



The wire work and tapes very nicely done.  A little bit of everything going on here.



Full length 31" blade with a bit of a bend but doesn't detract much.  I would say it 2019 was a great year for me in finding bargains.  I'll post a separate thread at some point.

Cheers
GC

----------


## Simon R.

Not been so active this year either....only acquired a few pieces...pics coming up....hope to see you in Vegas and Baltimore 2020.

Cheers!

Simon

----------


## Will Mathieson

Simon both are excellent though I lean towards the naval sword, fantastic silver slotted hilt. Can we see the blade?

----------


## Mel H

Two beautiful swords, I don't often get envious but they're tempting me towards a dose of it.

----------


## David R

Very nice, very nice indeed.

----------

